# Anyone know how to kill fragmites?



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

Some of our plot sites are so close to swampland that they get invaded with fragmites. Anyone know how to kill this terrible, wretched plant?
andy


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

I would try a 5% solution of Roundup in a wick wand if you don't want to hurt your food plot. I'm trying to get rid of some cattails on the edge of my pond and I don't want to spray over the water so I'm applying Roundup directly to each cattail I want to get rid of.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

You can use the brand *RODEO*, for use over water. It has the same herbecide as Roundup (Glysophate) but is water based as opposed to oil based Roundup. I have kept up with the Phragmites research done by the Army Core of Engineers and the MI DNR at St Johns Marsh for the past 5 years and have learned allot. 1 quart to ten gallons is the rate for 1 acre. Any more questions feel free to ask.

Ken Martin


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

What if we have phragmites that is growing on dry land? Could we use regular roundup on it?

Ken, Im wondering if you know at what height they were spraying the stuff? I mean this stuff at my place is like 12 feet high in some places. did they cut it and then spray the Rodeo? 

thanks alot,
andy


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

Fragmites, eh, sounds like an alien to me. Try dynamite, it sounds like fragmite, and you know what they say about opposites (they attract) and likeness (they repel).


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

Phragmites is very similar looking to cattails except they are thinner and not as round in diameter. The stuff grows really thick and makes for good cover in swampland. It has no nutritional value and even muskrats have a hard time finding use for the stuff. If you pluck a piece of phragmite you will first notice that it is very brittle and the inside of the "shoot" is hollow. The freakin stuff grows to 10+ feet and it sometimes has a fluffy tuff on the top of the shoot that looks like the end of a dusting stick.


This is the best i can describe it. If anyone's battled this, please let me know!
andy


----------



## Letmgro (Mar 17, 2002)

Dig it up and sell it as an "ornimental" grass. :chillin:


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Andy,

At St Johns they actually use a helicopter and spray it from above. They have used an Argo with a tank/boom sprayer but that was not as effective. Constant mowing will eventually kill it but it spreads through Rhizomes that will travel underground up to 50 feet and start a new stand away from the original. They have found that the native plants will come back if they have a chance at sunlight. In Ontario on Long Pointe, Lake Erie they have done an extensive study on how it effects wildlife. They have found that because it is so thick that the ONLY thing that uses it are rodents because it provides great cover from predators. Ducks, geese, songbirds, larger mammals want nothing to do with it.

As far as spraying on dry land...if it were a controled spray without any chance of drift you shouldn't have any problem if someone were to see you and say something. The thing is, most people don't know the intricacies of chemical spraying and the regulations surrounding application. I am not an expert by no means but I am very involved with wetland/upland habitat through Michigan Duck Hunters Association and Pheasants Forever. I read, study and learn all I can so that I know more about the ecosystem that I live in.

Ken Martin


----------

